# Desford Naughty Boys School Oct09



## diehardlove (Oct 13, 2009)

industrial school
very spooky feeling place this is you can almost feel its history


----------



## MD (Oct 13, 2009)

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3951[/ame]







it wasnt run by priests 
it was an industrial school 
there isnt much to see inside i did it before 
it was due to be converted the bloke died and his wife forgot the builders were there 
thats why most of it is stripped to bare brick
there are plans to covert it to caring for old people


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Interesting place you found there fellas,I moved this to"misc" as it kind of in between religous and school.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 13, 2009)

just going on what i was told by the old folks


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 13, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Interesting place you found there fellas,I moved this to"misc" as it kind of in between religous and school.



thanks alot for moving it,i found it on a off chance with my other half


----------

